# speedometer



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

While on the interstate running about 65, the speedometer quit working. Have checked the sensor, wiring and circuit board on the back of the dash panel. Everything checks OK there. There is no power going to the speed sensor. Anyone else had a problem with this? If so, what was the problem? 1998 Frontier 4X4.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

The check engine light came on after the speedometer quit. I feel sure that is because of the no speed signal.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

It seems that no one has any ideas as to what the problem is. I hate to take it to a dealer. I have worked for two different dealers and I know some of what goes on in some of them. I do not trust them.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

The only thing I can suggest is to check your fuses and make sure you don't have one that's blown.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you post a wiring diagram I mite be able to help.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

There are no blown fuses. 
The wiring diagram shows the speed sensor wired directly to the back of the speedometer housing. I suspected a broken link in the printed circuit, but an ohm meter says that is OK. The circuit goes from the printed circuit to a board on the back of the speedometer. I have no way of checking that. Anyone know how to check that board?


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

You should be able to ohm the gauge on the back of the circuit board.
Are you look at diagram of the trans. or gauges? Check both there may be two sensors.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

According to the guage wiring diagram, there is only one sensor. That is the only place in the Haynes manuel that even shows or says anything about the speedometer. It shows 2 wires coming from the back of the speedometer and going to the sensor. I forget the wire colors right now but the colors match the diagram. The book is in my shop not here in my house. An ohm meter shows the sensor is good. I don't know what voltage is supposed to go to the sensor. It will not light a test light. I hope to check it out with a volt meter this week. 
Anyone know what voltage the sensores operate on in a Nissan?


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

it would be a waveform.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Since the check engine light came on, I would assume your VSS died. So the truck doesnt know how fast it is going either. If you have an Auto tranny, the VSS is located by the rear transmission bearing.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

It is a 5 speed. The sensor is located near the rear of the transfer case. Is there a way to check it other than an ohm meter and spinning the gear?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

dhsrcjh said:


> It is a 5 speed. The sensor is located near the rear of the transfer case. Is there a way to check it other than an ohm meter and spinning the gear?


That's probably the best way to do it. Based on what you've posted earlier, I can't see anything else that could be causing the problem if you've checked it all the way to the instrument cluster...


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a sensor that they can check the ohms on and let me know what it reads? Mine reads a little over 270 ohms when not turning and 230 ohms with the truck in 2nd. gear and idling with the rear wheels turning. There is no power at all on the wires coming to the sensor. I don't even know if there is supposed to be any power on these wires. maybe they just use what is coming from the sensor. Does anyone know for sure? If I had another truck to check it by I would do that. Maybe someone has one already jacked up for some reason and can check this out for me.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

I did manage to find out that the sensor is supposed to put out .5 volts AC when turning it by hand.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

The book says to take the sensor out, hook a voltmeter to it and turn the sensor by hand. It should read .5 volts ac, it reads .002 volts. I need a speed sensor. The parts stores around here do not even list it, I guess I'll have to go to a dealer.
Thanks to all that replied.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Good luck with the stealership, My buddies Camaro's died and it was $70 I think.


----------



## dhsrcjh (Oct 8, 2005)

The sensor fixed the speedometer. It was $150 at the dealer.


----------



## flyboy (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a similar problem. Except , mine fails intermittently......???????


----------

